# Applying Urea after 6 weeks of seeding



## mustafa (Aug 1, 2018)

Can I apply urea in mid August after 6 weeks of seeding new lawn? I first mowed my lawn at an age of 3 weeks.
Ps. I applied a slow release fertilizer after my first mowing.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

You can apply urea at any time including at seed down. The question is how much? If you have 2-3 mows on it, you can start going heavier if you want. Keep it watered.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

I start dropping light doses of urea after the first cut which is normally about 2 weeks. As long as the temps aren't too high and you either have irrigation or get rain it will be fine. First couple apps are 1/4lbs N per 1k and then go up to 1/2lbs N per 1k.


----------



## mustafa (Aug 1, 2018)

What is the time range between apps?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

To the first question, assuming Tall Fescue, yes.



mustafa said:


> What is the time range between apps?


Usually a week or two, but it also depends how much you apply to some extent.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

mustafa said:


> What is the time range between apps?


For me it really depends on rain since I have no irrigation. Light apps (1/4lbs)I'll do once a week. Heavier apps I go every two weeks providing we get rain.


----------

